
My Comments on the Unroll.Me // Uber Situation - uptown
https://medium.com/@bethebutterfly/i-need-to-say-something-about-the-freak-out-in-response-to-uber-and-unroll-me-f17c42abaaa1
======
cocktailpeanuts
This is very messed up. It's impossible to give benefit of the doubt when both
founders react this way.

She seems to genuinely believe what they did was not wrong.

